# 50 Greatest Yorkshiremen



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2005)

http://books.guardian.co.uk/news/articles/0,6109,1590846,00.html

Good to see Guy Fawkes in there, but no Peter Sutcliffe?
It's a bloody disgrace.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 13, 2005)

Bernard the Bigot? Fuck's sake.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 13, 2005)

I know a guy (occasional contributor to U75) who kept threatening to write a book about Geoffrey Boycott, Brian Close, Ray Illingworth and Fred Trueman. It was going to be called _Four Yorkshiremen_.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 13, 2005)

No Blunkett?

No Cocker?

No Big John off of Hallam FM?

Shame . . .


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2005)

Ingham comes up with shit list shocker.

Where's Biff Biford??


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 13, 2005)

Where's Richard Whitley


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Oct 15, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Ingham comes up with shit list shocker.
> 
> Where's Biff Biford??


What did Ingham ever do? Apart from help Thatcher to look madder than she really was, and hit people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2005)

He introduced Alistair Stewart on News At Ten every day - surely that's an achievement?


----------



## Epico (Oct 18, 2005)

Great Yorkshiremen - isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 29, 2005)

No me?!


----------



## redsnapper (Nov 2, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Great Yorkshiremen - isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?


Oi Epico, NO!!!!!!


----------



## FruitandNut (Nov 23, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Great Yorkshiremen - isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?



Thee's in greet danger of gettin' bit by a Yorkshire puddin' and slapped by a whippet!

I'm surprised that Ingham didn't put himself at the top of the list of Yorkie Greets.


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> but no Peter Sutcliffe?
> It's a bloody disgrace.


----------



## big footed fred (Jul 1, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> Great Yorkshiremen - isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?



Great southerners - isn't that a lot of morons ?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> Great Yorkshiremen - isn't that a bit of an oxymoron?



And this from a Cornishman!


----------

